# Need to borrow a UV 9W+ for a few days!



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

As the title states, I'm in need of a UV light to borrow for a few days. I'm battling green water algae due to having direct sunlight. I didn't think it would affect it, but of course - it did.

If anyone is in the Richmond or Surrey area and could loan it to me for a few days, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent.


----------

